# vastenmielinen / ällöttävä / yököttävä



## Gavril

I've seen all three of these words translated as "sickening"/"disgusting". How are they different in meaning? (E.g,. are some stronger than others?)

K


----------



## Hakro

I'd say that "vastenmielinen" or "inhottava" is the proper translation for "sickening"/"disgusting" (depending on the context, of course). 

The other two words may be stronger but they are also more or less vulgar expressions.


----------



## Gavril

Hakro said:


> I'd say that "vastenmielinen" or "inhottava" is the proper translation for "sickening"/"disgusting" (depending on the context, of course).
> 
> The other two words may be stronger but they are also more or less vulgar expressions.



Just to be sure, when you say "vulgar", do you mean "puhekieleen kuuluva" or "rivo" (or something else)?


----------



## Hakro

Gavril said:


> Just to be sure, when you say "vulgar", do you mean "puhekieleen kuuluva" or "rivo" (or something else)?


Not "rivo" but "huonoon puhekieleen kuuluva" (if there are different levels of colloquial language).


----------



## Gavril

Hakro said:


> Not "rivo" but "huonoon puhekieleen kuuluva" (if there are different levels of colloquial language).



I'm still a little unclear on what you mean by "huono puhekieli": is it what some English speakers would call "street slang"? (Not all of this slang would be called "bad language" in English, though there is a lot of overlap.)


----------



## Hakro

I'm sorry that I couldn't explain it better. I think that "street slang" would be a proper classification.

(Note that other people may classify these words in a different way.)


----------



## Gavril

Hakro said:


> I'm sorry that I couldn't explain it better. I think that "street slang" would be a proper classification.
> 
> (Note that other people may classify these words in a different way.)



That's fine, I think I've got it now.


----------



## sakvaka

Looking at the root words they're derived from may also help you.

mieltä vasten - "against the mind"
ällö(ttävä) - "sickening"
yök! - yuck!


----------



## Duracell

A child is more likely to say_ ällöttävä_ or _yököttävä _than e.g. _vastenmielinen. _I also agree with the previous comments, I think _ällöttävä_ and _yököttävä _represent the kind of spoken language that doesn't sound very nice.


----------

